# Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 76 lights) ..run and hide,56k



## csshih (Jun 26, 2009)

*Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 93 lights) ..run and hide,56k*

This thread is for relative close range shots.. for distance shots, please visit here.
Note: unless written otherwise, I am using fully charged batteries.
Li-ion, Ni-mh.

I created this thread to consolidate all the outdoor beamshots for my reviews.. I will add more on as more lights come in. the seemingly random "[]" means that the shots were done on the same day.

*~80-85 Feet from the fence*

[
Tiablo ACE-G *2x18650*























Solarforce L950 *2x18650*






















MG RX-1 *1X18650*






















Tiablo A9 w/aspheric head *1x18650*






















Nitecore D20 Q5 *2xAA*






















Dereelight CL1H w/SMO reflector 1SM-2 R2 WH *1x18650*






















Nitecore EZAA Warm *1xAA*






















Fenix LD01 *1xAAA* XR-E






















4Sevens QuarkAA *1xAA* XP-E






















4Sevens QuarkAA^2 *2xAA* XP-E






















4Sevens Quark123 *1xCR123A* XP-E






















4Sevens Quark123^2 *2xCR123A* XP-E






















Liteflux LF2XT *1xAAA* XP-E





















]

[
Eagletac M2XC4 Cool White *2x18650*






















Solarforce R2-M 3 Mode dropin in a Dereelight CL1H V4 *1x18650*






















Maglite 3D Incan w/ Magnum Star Xenon Lamp *3x 'D' fresh alkaline cells*






















Epsilon ED-P72 *2x18650*






















Hoyttech HL-1 *2xCR123A*






















Eagletac T20C2 *1x18650*






















Eagletac T20C2 *1x18650* DIFFUSE FILTER























Eagletac T20C2 *1x18650* RED























Eagletac T20C2 *1x18650* GREEN






















Eagletac T20C2 *1x18650* BLUE





















]

[
Barbolight T-15 *2x18650*






















Ultrafire UF-007 Recoil LED *1x18650*






















Epsilon ED-P71 *1x18650*






















Fenix TK11 *2xCR123A* (18650 compatible)






















Malkoff MD2 w/Malkoff M60 *2xCR123A* (18650 compatible)






















Barbolight T-04 *1x18650*





















]

[
Icon Rogue 1 *1xAA*






















]

[
Eagletac P100C2 *2xCR123A* 






















Yee-Fi Citycat *1x14500* 






















Yee-Fi Citycat *1xAA* 






















Eagletac P20A2*2xAA* 






















Eagletac P20C2*2xCR123A* 





















]

Solarforce Masterpiece*2x18650* 






















[
Weiguo Solutions 12V Spotlight *Internal Reghargeable Battery Pack* 






















iTP EOS A3 3 Mode: High *1xAAA* 






















Jetbeam Jet-III M Neutral White *1x18650* 






















]


ThruNite Catapult *2x18650*
shots are done with the SMO reflector installed.






















[

4Sevens Titanium Quark 123^2 Tactical *2xRCR123A*















Jetbeam Jet-III M R2 SMO *1x18650*















ThruNite XP-G Dropin (Lumensfactory SP6 host) *1x18650*















Dereelight C2H w/extender tube SMO *1x14500*















LumensFactory EO-13 (SP9 w/EX-R1.5 host) *3x18500*















LumensFactory D36 LED Throwmaster Dropin (SP9 w/EX-R1.5 host) *3x18500*















Surefire P90 Dropin (Lumensfactory SP9 Host) *3xCR123A*















Surefire P91 Dropin (Lumensfactory SP9 Host) *3xCR123A*















Lumensfactory D26-LED Dropin (Lumensfactory SP9 Host) *2x18500*















Lumensfactory D26 SR-9 Dropin (Lumensfactory SP9 Host) *2x18500*















Surefire P60 (Lumensfactory SP6 Host) *2xCR123A*















]
[

Milky-Modded Aleph II *2xRCR123A*















MTE SSC P7-C *1xIMR18650*















Nailbender Warm MC-E P60 Dropin *1x18650*















Firewolf FMA16 *1xCR123A*















Firewolf FMA26 *2xCR123A*















Firewolf FMA36 *3xCR123A*















Xtar Wk30 *1xAA*















Xtar TZ20 *1x18650*















4Sevens Quark RGB WHITE *2xCR123A*















4Sevens Quark RGB RED *2xCR123A*















4Sevens Quark RGB GREEN *2xCR123A*















4Sevens Quark RGB BLUE *2xCR123A*















Dereelight Javelin R2 WC *2xAA*















Dereelight Aspherical Head (on a Cl1H V4 Body w/ R2 WH) *1x18650*















Dereelight DBS V3 R2 WG *1x18650*















4Sevens MiniAA *1xAA*















4Sevens Mini123 Primary *1xCR123A*















4Sevens Mini123 Li-Ion *1xRCR123A*















4Sevens Preon I *1xAAA*















4Sevens Preon II *2xAAA*















iTP SA1 *1xAA*















Lumapower Incendio V2 *1xRCR123A*















Lumapower Encore (optical upgrade version) *1x18650*















Liteflux LF2XT XP-G Version*1x10440*














]

[
Eagletac M2SC4 MKII NW *2x18650*















Eagletac M2SC4 MKII NW Diffused*2x18650*















Solarforce Skyline I *2xCR123A*















Dereelight XP-G 3SD P60 Module in a CL1H V4 Host*1x18650*















Dereelight XP-G 3SD in a DBS V3 host*1x18650*















Dereelight XP-G 3SD Aspheric*1x18650*















]

[
Lummi Wee SS *1x10180*















OMG Lumens DEFT FTP *4xAA* NOTE: The DEFT's beam has not reached maturation point. This shot should be considered a close range shot, and not representative of the actual beam.















Eagletac T20C2 MKII *1x18650*















Eagletac P20C2 MKII *2xCR123A*















Eagletac P20A2 MKII *2xAA*















Fenix MC10 *1xAA*















Fenix MC10 *1xAA* With included diffusor















Reflex Flashlights Reflex1 *2xCR123A*















iTP SA1 *1xAA*















iTP SA2 *2xAA*















iTP SC1 *1xCR123A*















iTP SC2 *2xCR123A*















iTP A1 *1xCR123A*















iTP A2 *1xAA*















RA Clicky Executive 140 *1xCR123A*















LensLight Mini CR123A *1xCR123A* Focused















LensLight Mini CR123A *1xCR123A* Flood















Xtar D30 Howitzer II *6x18650* :devil:  





















note: I had to hold the light since it wouldn't stay on the tripod.

Naithawk Dear123 Damascus light *1xCR123A*














]

[
Neofab Legion II SST50 OP reflector *3x18650*















Thrunite Catapult V2 *2x18650*















Farka F8 *1x18650*















Inova X2 *2xAA*















Veleno Designs Volere AA *1xAA*















Fenix LD15 *1xAA*















Veleno Designs E series XP-G Dropin *1x17670*















Surefire P60L Dropin (obsolete) *2xCR123A*















Thrunite 1.5A XP-G dropin *2xRCR123A*















Neofab D1500 Dropin (XP-G, 1.5A, Optic) *2xRCR123A*














]

*some old shots of lights I no longer have:*

Tiablo A10-G *1x18650*















Jetbeam II IBS *1xCR123A*
















Romisen RC-N3 Q5 *1xRCR123A*

















for anyone curious, here is my setup:




(there's normally a camera on the tripod in the back )
and my backyard:






the uber low light shots...
taken for comparison 
Mini Maglite 2AAA *2xAAA*















Mini Maglite 2AA *2xAA*


----------



## KuKu427 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation)*

Nice work! :thumbsup: That aspheric head looks a little like a laser beam!


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation)*

Excellent job.Looking forward to more new pics.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CaNo (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation)*

:kewlpics: The beamshots I have been looking for! Great work bud! Now just do the beamshots of the LD01 with 10440's and the EZAA with 14500's and now we are talkin'! :thumbsup:

Plus I was curious on how strong those new Quarks lights were, and your pics definitely answered that question!


----------



## CaNo (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation)*

So basically the ACE-G is a hardcore spotlight, and the A9 w/ Aspheric Lens is real life light saber... good deal!


----------



## strinq (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation)*

The A9 Aspheric can be used to annoy the hell out of people. :laughing:

The quarks are pretty good...now which one...

Good job man!


----------



## csshih (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation)*



CaNo said:


> :kewlpics: The beamshots I have been looking for! Great work bud! Now just do the beamshots of the LD01 with 10440's and the EZAA with 18650's and now we are talkin'! :thumbsup:
> 
> Plus I was curious on how strong those new Quarks lights were, and your pics definitely answered that question!



oop. when I ever get money, i'll get 10440s 

and ezaa? hmmm, don't think there are 18650 bodies for them. you mean 14500s?.. that's also on my "when I get money...." list.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 16 lights)*

Great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## CaNo (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation)*



csshih said:


> oop. when I ever get money, i'll get 10440s
> 
> and ezaa? hmmm, don't think there are 18650 bodies for them. you mean 14500s?.. that's also on my "when I get money...." list.



I stand corrected.  lol 
14500 is what I meant.


----------



## csshih (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation)*

hehe, whoops, CaNo..


anyways, Eagletac M2XC4 beamshots added!


----------



## HighLumens (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 17 lights)*

Thanks so much for this comparison!

The LF2XT was on 10440 or on "normal" AAA? And how far were the trees from the lights?


----------



## csshih (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 17 lights)*

Added ~85 feet from fence.  thanks for telling me.

I will always write the standard li-ion numeric codes..., and the alphabet for "normal" batteries.


----------



## HighLumens (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 17 lights)*

Wow! 85feet (about 26 meters) is very impressive!!


----------



## The Black Knight (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 17 lights)*

Great beamshots! 

Which shutter speed best represents what you see for the AAEZ, LD01 and Quark123?


----------



## csshih (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 17 lights)*

I'll say between 1 second, and 2 seconds.. but it all depends on how night adjusted my eyes are... see, if I accidentally pointed the Solarforce L950m at my eyes previously..., well.. I dont see anything


----------



## handy (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 17 lights)*

Nice Pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## :)> (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 17 lights)*

Very nicely done! The beamshots are very helpful and the setting of your back yard is wonderful as well!


----------



## CaNo (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 17 lights)*



:)> said:


> Very nicely done! The beamshots are very helpful and the setting of your back yard is wonderful as well!



+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## csshih (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 17 lights)*



:)> said:


> Very nicely done! The beamshots are very helpful and the setting of your back yard is wonderful as well!




Thanks!

..though not the grass.. it's getting yellow n' patchy. :candle:


----------



## csshih (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 17 lights)*

whew.. updated with 5 lights.


----------



## Nightstalker1993 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 17 lights)*

woah, T20C2 have similar throw with the Ace-G.


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 23 lights) ..run and hide*

Very nice work, Iam looking forward to seeing more of your work, great job.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 23 lights) ..run and hide*

wow, nice shots, and you have a really nice back yard LOL


----------



## recDNA (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 23 lights) ..run and hide*

Craig - would you come over my house and do a new brick walkway like yours? Thanks for the beamshots. I've found, as is evident in your beamshots, the T20C excels outdoors where the rings don't show up and the nice bright hotspot does.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 23 lights) ..run and hide*

That diffuser on the T20C does a great job. 

Thanks for the real world comparison shots csshih.


----------



## csshih (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 23 lights) ..run and hide*

sure! give me your address, a big bin ol' bricks, and a dummies guide to laying down brick walkways! 

Us CPF addicts are too used to white wall hunting 
Me! I'm one of them now and then!

The T20C does indeed excel outdoors 

Thanks for the thanks, LED Thrift!


----------



## Richandler (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 23 lights) ..run and hide*

I must say that having browsed cpf.com a lot recently that this is probably the most helpful series of beam shot pictures for me. White wall and 10 foot hallway pictures are near useless, to me at least, in demonstrating what a beam is capable of(no offense to other reviewers they do great jobs with a lot of other things). This definitely changed my perception of what I was going to purchase, at the last minute too! I wish you had a bigger budget to do more reviews. Thanks!


----------



## csshih (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 23 lights) ..run and hide*

Hi Richandler, 
Thank you for looking! I just love feedback like this.
Bigger budget? You can help with that!  lucky some companies supply the lights. 
Thanks allot for the thanks! lovecpf oh, and :welcome:.


----------



## CGD08 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 23 lights) ..run and hide*

+100 Great! Nice setup and backyard!
:twothumbs:twothumbs
:thumbsup:lovecpf

How did you mount the lights on the tripod? A Special tripod?


----------



## csshih (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 23 lights) ..run and hide*

thanks!

My lights aren't mounted.. it's a balancing game! I haven't had any fall off yet


----------



## CGD08 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 23 lights) ..run and hide*



csshih said:


> My lights aren't mounted.. it's a balancing game! I haven't had any fall off yet



 priceless.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 23 lights) ..run and hide*

I am so glad that I switched from dial-up to DSL for times like these...


:twothumbs for the wonderful beamshots!


----------



## Toohotruk (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 23 lights) ..run and hide*



Schuey2002 said:


> I am so glad that I switched from dial-up to DSL for times like these...



+1000!!! :thumbsup:

I don't know how I put up with dial-up for all those years. :green:


----------



## divine (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 23 lights) ..run and hide*

Very nice work Craig. :twothumbs


----------



## csshih (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 23 lights) ..run and hide*

thanks guys! 

whoever is still on dial up, RUN! I added 6 more lights!
Barbolight T-15
Ultrafire UF-007 Recoil LED
Epsilon ED-P72
Fenix TK11
Malkoff MD2 w/M60
Barbolight T-04

188 Pictures total.


----------



## jirik_cz (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 29 lights) ..run and hide*

Very nice beamshot collection. Great work! :twothumbs


----------



## Marlite (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 29 lights) ..run and hide*

 Mr. Upside down

If you stop doing beamshots your grass will turn green again like some LED lights....... I no longer have. 









Damn fine camera work! Very professional. Kudos for your contributions to CPF. :thumbsup:

What schooling will you pursue if you even have time for it? Playboy college photographer would be funner than beamshots.

BTW where's the D-mini MCE?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 29 lights) ..run and hide*

You have a nice backyard by the way man :twothumbs


----------



## csshih (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 29 lights) ..run and hide*



Marlite said:


> Mr. Upside down
> If you stop doing beamshots your grass will turn green again like some LED lights....... I no longer have.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, marlite 

Oh, and thanks, dimerazorback


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 29 lights) ..run and hide*

Amazing :goodjob:


:twothumbs :twothumbs :twothumbs


----------



## berry580 (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 23 lights) ..run and hide*

nice job csshih !!


----------



## csshih (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 32 lights) ..run and hide*

updated with the Icon Rogue 1
and, for fun.. the minimag 2aa, 2aaa..

they're on the bottom.. note the uber long exposure speeds..


----------



## Cuso (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 32 lights) ..run and hide*

Damn fine work indeed... :thumbsup:


----------



## Dioni (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 32 lights) ..run and hide*

cool man! Excelent shots!


----------



## roadie (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 32 lights) ..run and hide*

bravo !!!!

will come here often ............


----------



## csshih (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 36 lights) ..run and hide*

added 4 more lights 

Eagletac P100C2 *2xCR123A* 
Yee-Fi Citycat *1x14500/1xAA* 
Eagletac P20A2*2xAA* 
Eagletac P20C2*2xCR123A

30 more pics.. 
*


----------



## z9cougar (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 36 lights) ..run and hide*

Thank you very much. I appreciate the real world pictures. Aids considerably in seeing the differences in the lights. That said, I appreciate everyone that posts their reviews, I have learned a lot from this site.


----------



## csshih (Sep 10, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 36 lights) ..run and hide*



z9cougar said:


> Thank you very much. I appreciate the real world pictures. Aids considerably in seeing the differences in the lights. That said, I appreciate everyone that posts their reviews, I have learned a lot from this site.



thank you for your comment!
and welcome to CPF! :wave:


----------



## Tiantang78 (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 36 lights) ..run and hide*

Those pics must have taken ages...i liked the Epsilon...nice work


----------



## HaroldB (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 36 lights) ..run and hide*

Wow, great job.

Now, has anyone seen or used the new civilian laser lights like Laser Genetics ND5 (http://www.lasergenetics.com/nd5-laser-designator.html)?

Time to start a new Laser-Flashlight section


----------



## csshih (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 36 lights) ..run and hide*



HaroldB said:


> Wow, great job.
> 
> Now, has anyone seen or used the new civilian laser lights like Laser Genetics ND5 (http://www.lasergenetics.com/nd5-laser-designator.html)?
> 
> Time to start a new Laser-Flashlight section



hmm.. a 20mW green laser in a fairly wide beam ..
wonder how it would be useful?


----------



## 12Vspotlight (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 36 lights) ..run and hide*

Nice set up! I hope you can use it for the spotlight.

Get Lit,
Swisher


----------



## Ti²C (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 36 lights) ..run and hide*

like said before, Craig, this thread is insane ! lovecpf


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 36 lights) ..run and hide*

Should be a sticky...


----------



## csshih (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 36 lights) ..run and hide*

I'd say Solarforce Masterpiece added, but some of you noticed already 

Thanks toohotruk!
is this thread really that useful? would be cool to have a thread of mine stickied!!


----------



## phantom23 (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 36 lights) ..run and hide*



csshih said:


> is this thread really that useful? would be cool to have a thread of mine stickied!!


Yes, it's very informative. 

I have one suggestion. You can group lights/pictures and show only one picture of each flashlight because now when I try to compare for example Tiablo ACE-G and Epsilon ED-P72 I need to scroll down a lot. It's a lot simplier this way:



csshih said:


> Tiablo ACE-G *2x18650, *Solarforce L950 *2x18650*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## csshih (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 36 lights) ..run and hide*

I'm actually working on a page for comparisons! 
It'll be ready in a week or 2.


----------



## stevep (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 37 lights) ..run and hide*

Well done,thanks.


----------



## csshih (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 37 lights) ..run and hide*

thank you guys for your support 

added:
Weiguo Solutions 12V Spotlight
iTP EOS A3 3 Mode: high
Jetbeam Jet-III M neutral white


----------



## Splunk_Au (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 37 lights) ..run and hide*

On the site, why are some beamshots taken at different ISO's and shutter speeds?


----------



## csshih (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 37 lights) ..run and hide*



Splunk_Au said:


> On the site, why are some beamshots taken at different ISO's and shutter speeds?



you mean the indoor comparison beamshots?
those shots are for comparison of total output and beam profile (spot,spill-ish) I didn't really have to include shutter speed, actually.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 40 lights) ..run and hide*

to csshih (Craig) --


Wow, these comparison beamshots are AWESOME ! ! !


Glad to see "Real World" beamshots !


Looking forward to yer' aforementioned "comparison page".


:wow: _:thumbsup:

_


----------



## csshih (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 40 lights) ..run and hide*

-sigh- still no comparison page. college apps and school make me busy.

added:
4Sevens Titanium Quark 123^2 Tactical *2xRCR123A*
Jetbeam Jet-III M R2 SMO *1x18650*
ThruNite XP-G Dropin (Lumensfactory SP6 host) *1x18650*
Dereelight C2H w/extender tube SMO *1x14500*
LumensFactory EO-13 (SP9 w/EX-R1.5 host) *3x18500*
LumensFactory D36 LED Throwmaster Dropin (SP9 w/EX-R1.5 host) *3x18500*
Surefire P90 Dropin (Lumensfactory SP9 Host) *3xCR123A*
Surefire P91 Dropin (Lumensfactory SP9 Host) *3xCR123A*
Lumensfactory D26-LED Dropin (Lumensfactory SP9 Host) *2x18500*
Lumensfactory D26 SR-9 Dropin (Lumensfactory SP9 Host) *2x18500*
Surefire P60 (Lumensfactory SP6 Host) *2xCR123A*


----------



## Ti²C (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 40 lights) ..run and hide*

thanks Craig, 

i was expecting better results over the thrunite xp-g dropin..:thinking:


----------



## csshih (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 40 lights) ..run and hide*



Ti²C said:


> thanks Craig,
> 
> i was expecting better results over the thrunite xp-g dropin..:thinking:



Hi Ti²C,
hmm.. perhaps, I'm looking at the ti quark (.99A), and the thrunite dropin (1A): 










The thrunite dropin throws better.. perhaps it is focusing too much on throw? Close range shots show that the performance appears to be about right.


----------



## compasillo (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 23 lights) ..run and hide*



csshih said:


> thanks!
> 
> My lights aren't mounted.. it's a balancing game! I haven't had any fall off yet




Very very nice work! :thumbsup:

This may help to mount your lights on a tripod (I have a couple of them and work great)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14150


----------



## blinkjr (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 40 lights) ..run and hide*

Hi Craig - love all these beamshots :candle: Wondering about the Malkoff. If that the basic M60 (no flood, no low)? I am always impressed by the throw of some of these lights, but even more so when one is able to turn night into day with flood/diffuser. Do you have any shots of a Malkoff flood?

Thanks for all your work on these lovecpf


----------



## csshih (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 40 lights) ..run and hide*

hey blinkjr -- that's the standard malkoff M60.

sorry, I don't have the flood version!

I've been rather busy recently and have been unable to add to the thread, nor work on the comparison page.


----------



## Arnulf (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 40 lights) ..run and hide*

Thanks for the beamshots.....Amazing how powerful flashlights 
have gotten....time to upgrade from my old trusty maglite.


----------



## csshih (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 40 lights) ..run and hide*

welcome to CPF, arnulf! 
I think you'll like the new developments in LED technology. :thumbsup:


----------



## Arnulf (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 40 lights) ..run and hide*



csshih said:


> welcome to CPF, arnulf!
> I think you'll like the new developments in LED technology. :thumbsup:



Thanks friend.


----------



## csshih (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 40 lights) ..run and hide*

add...

Milky-Modded Aleph II *2xRCR123A*
MTE SSC P7-C *1xIMR18650*
Nailbender Warm MC-E P60 Dropin *1x18650*
Firewolf FMA16 *1xCR123A*
Firewolf FMA26 *2xCR123A*
Firewolf FMA36 *3xCR123A*
Xtar Wk30 *1xAA*
Xtar TZ20 *1x18650*
4Sevens Quark RGB WHITE *2xCR123A*
4Sevens Quark RGB RED *2xCR123A*
4Sevens Quark RGB GREEN *2xCR123A*
4Sevens Quark RGB BLUE *2xCR123A*
Dereelight Aspherical Head (on a Cl1H V4 Body w/ R2 WH) *1x18650*
Dereelight DBS V3 R2 WG *1x18650*
4Sevens MiniAA *1xAA*
4Sevens Mini123 Primary *1xCR123A*
4Sevens Mini123 Li-Ion *1xRCR123A*
4Sevens Preon I *1xAAA*
4Sevens Preon II *2xAAA*
iTP SA1 *1xAA*
Lumapower Incendio V2 *1xRCR123A*
Lumapower Encore (optical upgrade version) *1x18650*
Liteflux LF2XT XP-G Version*1x10440*


----------



## redliner (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 40 lights) ..run and hide*

Does the Liteflux LF2XT come with a XPG from the factory (If so, where can I get one) or is it modded? Thanks.


----------



## csshih (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 40 lights) ..run and hide*

Hi redliner, it is modded by one of the dealers here, kuku427.

Check the marketplace for them. I believe he's selling a package deal for the modded light w/ sapphire glass for either 80.. Heck of a deal considering he does the modding by hand(well done, too. My original lf2xt was actually off center,.. Now it's perfect as far as I can see), the light retails for 60, and led I would guess costs 5, and the sapphire glass retails for quite a bit, too.


----------



## csshih (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 40 lights) ..run and hide*

+5.

76 lights now.
Eagletac M2SC4 MKII NW *2x18650*















Eagletac M2SC4 MKII NW Diffused*2x18650*















Solarforce Skyline I *2xCR123A*















Dereelight XP-G 3SD P60 Module in a CL1H V4 Host*1x18650*















Dereelight XP-G 3SD in a DBS V3 host*1x18650*















Dereelight XP-G 3SD Aspheric*1x18650*


----------



## csshih (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Outdoor/Backyard Beamshot Thread (Review Consolidation: 40 lights) ..run and hide*

+ 17. 93 lights now.
Lummi Wee SS *1x10180*
OMG Lumens DEFT FTP *4xAA*
Eagletac T20C2 MKII *1x18650*
Eagletac P20C2 MKII *2xCR123A*
Eagletac P20A2 MKII *2xAA*
Fenix MC10 *1xAA*
Fenix MC10 *1xAA* With included diffusor
Reflex Flashlights Reflex1 *2xCR123A*
iTP SA1 *1xAA*
iTP SA2 *2xAA*
iTP SC1 *1xCR123A*
iTP SC2 *2xCR123A*
iTP A1 *1xCR123A*
iTP A2 *1xAA*
RA Clicky Executive 140 *1xCR123A*
LensLight Mini CR123A *1xCR123A* Focused
LensLight Mini CR123A *1xCR123A* Flood
Xtar D30 Howitzer II *6x18650* :devil:
Naithawk Dear123 Damascus light *1xCR123A*


----------



## Ti²C (Apr 5, 2010)

thanks for the job, it looks like there is a neat improvement between the first generation eagletacs and the MKII (little less throw, but larger spot and more spill)


----------



## smithman (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi, 

I'm a newbie, but this Thread solved a lots of questions for me. 
I just want to say Thanks. 

Bookmarked this thread & Looking forward for other more.
I like it that you've also Neutral/Warm LED comparisons.
I think I am going to be a flashaholic... :goodjob: 

Greetz


----------



## csshih (Apr 6, 2010)

glad to be of help, smithman! 

oh no! hide your wallet, It can't take the flashaholism!


----------



## Midnight Oil (Apr 6, 2010)

Craig,

Is it just me or is the spill beam of the Eagletac P20A2 MKII narrower than that of the older P20A2? The MKII shows up in the frame but the other doesn't, so the locations of the lights may be the reason perhaps?

Did you notice any holes in the middle of the hotspot that some people see in their lights with the smooth reflector?

Thanks.


----------



## csshih (Apr 6, 2010)

odd... The mk ii has a much wider beam but noticeably dimmer, though.
In my setup,i usually try to keep the first front tripod as close to the original position as possible, but i don't worry too much about the second one. I'll try both oughta outside the next time i get the chance through the camera snd sweet if it's the cameras sensitivity that's the problem... Either that or i really messed up on tripod placement.


----------



## HIDblue (Apr 22, 2010)

Csshih, 

Stellar beamshot thread! :twothumbs :kewlpics: That must've taken a ton of work and time, but man it was totally worth it...at least from my end... 

And that Xtar Howitzer is a beast!!! I'd never heard of that company before, but now it looks like I'll have to add another light to my wish list. Judging by your beamshots, is it me? Or did that Xtar blow everything else away with ease. And was that a typo above the photo? Or does it really take Six (6) 18650's??? 

Anyways, outstanding job on the beamshots. Answered a lot of my questions about what lights I'll look to buy in the future. :thumbsup::thanks:


----------



## csshih (Apr 22, 2010)

6, yes, 6 18650s-- it's a MONSTER of a light  http://www.sbflashlights.com/Xtar-Lights/Xtar-D30-Howitzer-p6.html


----------



## turan tactical (Apr 27, 2010)

Great work, thank you csshih!
ps: can we cite your work on our Turkish fireamrs forum tabancatufek?


----------



## csshih (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi turan tactical, welcome to cpf!
Of course, feel free to use the images with credit, I am glad you asked for permission.
You can even use the same links, I have plenty of bandwidth.


----------



## Midnight Oil (Apr 28, 2010)

Craig,

Do you have beamshots showing the Dereelight aspherical lens focused incrementally? Thanks. If Dereelight made a DBS head that can be legoed onto the CL1H, I wonder how many people would buy that instead of the aspherical lens.


----------



## csshih (Apr 28, 2010)

The DBS head is compatible with the threads on the CL1H V4, yep

no beamshots of the aspherical like that, would a indoor shot work ok?


----------



## maxspeeds (Apr 28, 2010)

csshih, can you tell me more about the Milky-Modded Aleph II ? It is sweet! I'm curious on drive current, emitter, and reflector/optic specs. Thanks in advance!

edit: I think I found it: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/255339 I believe it's an Aleph 3, instead of an Aleph 2


----------



## csshih (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi maxspeeds,

check out this thread!
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/255339
:thumbsup:


----------



## turan tactical (Apr 28, 2010)

Dear Csshih,
Thanks a lot, very kind of you that you share with us 
I really needed to ask, cuz it would be disrespectful of the owner of such a good work if I got it without permission.
I'm glad to be here in this forum with all of you


----------



## stangster (May 17, 2010)

So all them lights are yours? They better not be! haha..

Just wanted to say thanks for puttin in the work.


----------



## csshih (May 17, 2010)

haha, nope! many have come and gone


----------



## Midnight Oil (May 18, 2010)

Craig,

Sorry for not responding to your post. I've completely forgotten I posted here.

The indoor shots will be fine. Thank you.

So the DBS V3 head fits onto the CL1H eh. That's good to know. Too bad Jay doesn't sell just the head.

The good news is I've just ordered a XR-E R2 with the 8 degree optic from Nailbender. The bad news is I think my newly acquired Solarforce L2r just shorted out my recently acquired Nailbender XP-G R3. I didn't know that can happen with two measly AA alkalines. I've had the drop-in for less than a month. Damn!


----------



## smffinancial (Jul 7, 2010)

csshih, I notice the Thrunite XP-g you tested is the 1 amp version, do you have access to the newer 1.5 amp? I am looking for a R5 for my Ultrafire 502b or Solarforce L2. 
The Dereelight CL1H V4 w/3SD WG OP looks like if far out classes the 1 amp Thrunite, not as much of a hot spot as the Dereelight.


----------



## csshih (Jul 10, 2010)

I took the beamshot of the 1.5A version today, uploading in a few hours as I have to process them


----------



## csshih (Jul 10, 2010)

added --
Neofab Legion II SST50 OP reflector *3x18650*
Thrunite Catapult V2 *2x18650*
Farka F8 *1x18650*
Inova X2 *2xAA*
Veleno Designs Volere AA *1xAA*
Fenix LD15 *1xAA*
Veleno Designs E series XP-G Dropin *1x17670*
Surefire P60L Dropin (obsolete) *2xCR123A*
Thrunite 1.5A XP-G dropin *2xRCR123A*
Neofab D1500 Dropin (XP-G, 1.5A, Optic) *2xRCR123A*

I just realized that this tripod position is slightly wrong - camera was too far back so it caught the legs..  I am off to college after this summer; and it is time to retire this thread soon. :sigh:


----------



## neoseikan (Jul 10, 2010)

csshih said:


> added --
> Neofab Legion II SST50 OP reflector *3x18650*
> Thrunite Catapult V2 *2x18650*
> Farka F8 *1x18650*
> ...



Hi! Csshih. 
Great beamshots. I like this style very much.
Will there be a full review too?


----------



## hirabab (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for all of your hard work on these reviews. I am new to posting on this forum and your outdoor shots are very helpful to me as I like to see the balance between throw and flood. Keep up the good work.


----------



## csshih (Jul 10, 2010)

Yes there will! Family matters have kept me busy as of the late though.


----------



## ti-force (Jul 10, 2010)

csshih said:


> Yes there will! Family matters have kept me busy as of the late though.



Nice work as usual :thumbsup:, and I hope everything is fine on the home front.


----------



## csshih (Jul 10, 2010)

Just trips that I have to go out on. 

But I want to take pics of flashlights.... :doh:


----------



## badrobot (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks for the awesome compilation.

got a question for you, the shots of the Eagletac P20A2 MKII - is that with the smooth reflector or the OP? i'm looking to get that light as my first "real" flashlight, and i like the beam that you got in your pics.


----------



## Midnight Oil (Jul 26, 2010)

badrobot said:


> thanks for the awesome compilation.
> 
> got a question for you, the shots of the Eagletac P20A2 MKII - is that with the smooth reflector or the OP? i'm looking to get that light as my first "real" flashlight, and i like the beam that you got in your pics.


 
From what I've read, watch out for the possible donut hole with the smooth reflector. The orange peel reflector seems to be the guaranteed way to go, at the expense of throw.


----------



## csshih (Jul 27, 2010)

OP it is in that pic!


----------



## badrobot (Jul 27, 2010)

awesome, thanks for the heads up guys.


----------



## don.gwapo (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for the beamshots. Finally saw the thrunite 1.5a drop-in in action and i'm quiet impressed how bright it is.


----------



## sfca (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice! Just saw the Neofab D1500 beamshot. Looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## robinhood (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks, Great shoots


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah...it's AWESOME!!! :rock:


----------

